# Help with my 10 month old cockatiel



## Blueiedbandit (May 31, 2011)

Timmy is 10 months old, and hand raised. We got him when he was 10 weeks old and he's very friendly. Lately we've been having a problem with him screaming. We were told by our breeder that if he is screaching and will not stop, we can put him in "time-out" in another room and cover him up. We usually just put him in the bathroom with the door closed since its the only room without windows. We keep him in there until he is quiet for a bit then bring him back out and I sit with him or my boyfriend does. Recently though even when we are sitting with us he starts screaching or after I've sat with him for a long time I put him back in his cage with the door open and he continues to scream over and over again. So we put him back in the bathroom. Its getting that he gets put in the bathroom often and it doesnt seem like its really working much. What an we do to rid him of this behavior?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

He is coming into a hormonal phase. The first or second of many.  

Long night treatments. Cover him and give him his nightly rest for a good 12 to 14 hours. Try this and it will take a bit.. but about a week or two down the road you should see a difference. 

You are doing a good job on not rewarding him for his screeching.. just also remember to reward him when he's good.  Hope this helps some.


----------



## Blueiedbandit (May 31, 2011)

Can you tell me more about these hormonal phases and why does light seem to be a trigger? Or is it just that he requires more sleep since he's getting older? I dont know much about the more finite information about cockatiels but would love to learn all I can. Thanks!


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Well longer nights usaly help because cockatiels breed in the summer and thats when they get hormonal phases so you make the nights longer and the tiels think its winter insted of summer


----------



## cinnamonswirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Less sleep kicks them into breeding mode so more sleep will help dissolve the hormonal phases.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Think of it in comparison to a teenager going through puberty... they will go through their first hormonal stage when they near the age for when their turning into a Big Bird.  There are changes within their body and they have tons of mood swings. They will also have hormonal issues at various times throughout their life when molting or even wanting to breed. If you are moody, the best thing for you is a good rest and a healthy diet. Same goes for Tiels.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Less sleep kicks them into breeding mode so more sleep will help dissolve the hormonal phases.


That's not quite how it works. It's the day length that influences breeding hormones, not the amount of sleep the bird gets. Longer days make the bird think it's spring or summer, which are more favorable breeding times for wild birds than fall and winter. So their hormone level tends to be higher when the days are long, and lower when the days are short. Indoor lighting after sunset qualifies as daylight as far as the bird is concerned.


----------



## Blueiedbandit (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone, it makes a lot of sense. We've been putting him to bed earlier and I can see that its already helping. On another note how long are cockatiels actually babies or kids?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL  Well... I know my male Gibbs, who will be 3 this year.. still can throw epic tantrums. However, his mate Hetty, who will also be 3 this year.. acts more like a lady. I think it depends on their personalities.


----------

